# SHAOXING | Shaoxing Longemont Tower | 318m | 1043ft | 71 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

绍兴龙之梦大酒店 318米 建设纪实 跟踪贴 - 绍兴 - 高楼迷摩天族


绍兴龙之梦大酒店 318米 建设纪实 跟踪贴 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









绍兴第三高楼！富悦酒店拿下绍兴地铁1号线瓜渚湖站上盖物业







new.qq.com









318米！绍兴“龙之梦大厦”底板完成浇筑！


318米！绍兴“龙之梦大厦”底板完成浇筑！,龙之梦,绍兴,混凝土,底板




www.163.com





Posted on Gaoloumi by 三多AJ 

















06/08/22, Posted on Gaoloumi by 三多AJ


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

It doesn’t look like a supertall. If it is, it’s gonna be T H I C C! Zaz will be most pleased


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is thick only the lower half. the upper half is slim 😭 😭


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Troll developer. Longemont already proposed a supertall cluster in Shenyang and built nothing








SHENYANG | Longemont Asia Pacific Center Phase 2 | 430m...


The supertall proposal for Shenyang Longemont Asia Pacific Center Phase 2 is real it seems. 430m. Likely not final. It'll be started in 2011 according to several press releases. http://www.86db.com/new_11159.shtml http://home.focus.cn/news/2010-09-30/190203.html...




www.skyscrapercity.com





On the other hand they delivered a nice tower in Shanghai





Shanghai Longemont Hotel - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Khale_Xi said:


> Troll developer. Longemont already proposed a supertall cluster in Shenyang and built nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh troll developers are the worst! Off topic, what are some examples of troll developers you guys can think of?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Ugh troll developers are the worst! Off topic, what are some examples of troll developers you guys can think of?


shenyang developers 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Ugh troll developers are the worst! Off topic, what are some examples of troll developers you guys can think of?


Henderson Land proposed several supertalls in the past and never built one. Evergrande proposed countless and 90% were never built. Suning built a couple but many others were never built as well.

Then Shimao heights are always fake. Most of their supertall projects end up being 280m~. Also Greenland faked a few projects but in general they always deliver.

Yuexiu, Chow Tai Fook, CITIC and CapitaLand are the most reliable developers I would say. They never fake heights and in general they build fast.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Maybe 'Shaoxing Longemont Hotel' is a better name?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Khale_Xi said:


> Henderson Land proposed several supertalls in the past and never built one. Evergrande proposed countless and 90% were never built. Suning built a couple but many others were never built as well.
> 
> Then Shimao heights are always fake. Most of their supertall projects end up being 280m~. Also Greenland faked a few projects but in general they always deliver.
> 
> Yuexiu, Chow Tai Fook, CITIC and CapitaLand are the most reliable developers I would say. They never fake heights and in general they build fast.


Okay so I've done a general consensus, here are the major Chinese Real Estate Developers with the number of supertalls they've proposed, built, started construction but have been put on hold, have had redesigns, never completed, or never got approved along with an estimated completion rank (topped-out buildings are included):

Henderson Land - 1 Built, 1 Vision
50% Completion Rate

Longemont - 1 Never Completed, 1 "Under Construction"
0% Completion Rate

Evergrande - 5 On-Hold, 2 Visions, 1 Cancelled
0% Completion Rate

Suning - 1 On-Hold, 1 Vision, 1 Proposed, 2 Completed
40% Completion Rate

Shimao - 1 Vision, 4 Proposed. 2 Under Construction, 1 Topped-Out, 1 On-Hold, 3 Completed
33% Completion Rate

Greenland - 1 Never Completed, 5 Visions, 5 On-Hold, 6 Topped-Out, 3 Proposed, 4 Completed
41% Completion Rate

Yuexiu - 3 Completed, 1 Under Construction
75% Completion Rate

Chow Tai Fook - 1 Never Completed, 2 Completed, 1 Under Construction
40% Completion Rate

CITIC - 1 Vision, 2 Completed, 2 Under Construction
40% Completion Rate

China Resources - 1 Never Completed, 2 Completed, 1 Topped-Out, 1 Under Construction
60% Completion Rate

Ping An - 1 Never Completed, 1 Completed, 1 Vision, 1 Topped-Out, 1 Under Construction
40% Completion Rate

Baoneng - 4 Proposed, 1 Never Completed, 2 On-Hold, 1 Completed
12% Completion Rate

SUNAC - 3 Proposed, 1 Under Construction
25% Completion Rate

CapitaLand - 2 Completed
100% Completion Rate

Oceanwide - 1 Completed, 1 Proposed, 1 Never Completed, 1 Vision
25% Completion Rate

Sun Hung Kai Properties - 3 Completed, 2 Under Construction, 1 Vision
50% Completion Rate

Shui On Land - 1 Topped-Out, 1 Completed
100% Completion Rate

Hang Lung - 3 Completed, 1 On-Hold
75% Completion Rate

Jinmao - 1 Completed, 2 Under Construction
30% Completion Rate

Wanda - 3 Completed, 1 Cancelled, 1 Under Construction
60% Completion Rate


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Khale_Xi said:


> Troll developer. Longemont already proposed a supertall cluster in Shenyang and built nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
Huzhou Longemont Lake Tai Resort (湖州龙之梦太湖度假区) opened earlier this year!








Huzhou 湖州, Zhejiang Province


by 浩男 on 500px by 裘成 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com




Longemont is a Shanghai-based developer of Zhejiang origin.
Generally speaking, developers from Shanghai and Zhejiang are more prudent than other Chinese developers.


It is the Shenyang City itself to blame, Shenyang is located at the heart of the Chinese Rust Belt (Northeast China / Manchuria).
The economy of Shenyang (and the whole Northeast China at large) is sluggish and there is not much demand in Shenyang (and other Northeastern Chinese cities alike) these days.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Location Coordinates: 30° 6'27.50"N 120°30'14.58"E


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Henderson Land - 1 Built, 1 Vision
> 50% Completion Rate


Which one is built? Henderson proposed supertalls in Guangzhou, Shenyang and another city I can't remember and built nothing afaik.



> Evergrande - 5 On-Hold, 2 Visions, 1 Cancelled
> 0% Completion Rate


Total trolls



> Suning - 1 On-Hold, 1 Vision, 1 Proposed, 2 Completed
> 40% Completion Rate


Foshan is u/c and Nanjing is o/h but coming they say  Still quite troll...


> Shimao - 1 Vision, 4 Proposed. 2 Under Construction, 1 Topped-Out, 1 On-Hold, 3 Completed
> 33% Completion Rate


Shimao is a scammer concerning heights as well. Their projects for Fuzhou, Shaoxing and Shenyang were announced as supertalls. They even used banners announcing 300m at the construction sites. They all ended up well below 300m or even never built (Shenyang). Also they never built their tallest tower for Shanghai Shimao Riviera which was announced as 280m. Filthy liars!




> Greenland - 1 Never Completed, 5 Visions, 5 On-Hold, 6 Topped-Out, 3 Proposed, 4 Completed
> 41% Completion Rate


Probably you are missing never built and visions. They have released countless proposals. But still they are delivering a lot so we can forgive them. On the other hand they also faked some heights that ended up under 300m (Zhengzhou and some other).



> Yuexiu - 3 Completed, 1 Under Construction
> 75% Completion Rate


The best developer. They always start right after annoucement.


> Chow Tai Fook - 1 Never Completed, 2 Completed, 1 Under Construction
> 40% Completion Rate


2 Completed (Guangzhou, Tianjin). Which one was never built?



> CITIC - 1 Vision, 2 Completed, 2 Under Construction
> 40% Completion Rate


The vision one is Dalian project? Big disappointment that one.



> Ping An - 1 Never Completed, 1 Completed, 1 Vision, 1 Topped-Out, 1 Under Construction
> 40% Completion Rate


Wow, which ones are never completed and vision? I thought that Ping An always delivered as well. Too bad we don't have more mega companies building supertall headquarters by the way.



> Shui On Land - 1 Topped-Out, 1 Completed
> 100% Completion Rate


Which one is completed and t/o? Chongqing and Wuhan projects were on hold for ages, only to be re-started after they were transfered to other developers. Also they never built their supertall for Shanghai Xintiandi. I'd say it's 1 Never Built, 2 Cancelled. Total bastards.

I think you could upgrade your delivery rate adding up built+u/c


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Khale_Xi said:


> Which one is built? Henderson proposed supertalls in Guangzhou, Shenyang and another city I can't remember and built nothing afaik.
> 
> 
> Total trolls
> ...


Henderson was the developer for Two IFC in Hong Kong

The Megatall CTF center in Wuhan was never completed since it technically began site prep and was put on-hold

The Ping An Finance Centers Spire is counted as never completed, and the Jinan Ping An IFC had a 1,200 ft proposal before the current one was built
I know that I didn’t get EVERY building but I was very thorough with what I had


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

^^ Well, I wouldn't count height cuts requested by government restrictions as failures. Trolling comes when the developer itself anounces a project and they revised it downwards themselves


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think its market forces not developers teasing skyscraper fans. China has built/building 100's of skyscrapers in such a short time.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Munwon said:


> I think its market forces not developers teasing skyscraper fans. China has built/building 100's of skyscrapers in such a short time.


my opinion: I think most of the skyscrapers fans are going away because most of these buildings are bland glassy boxes 😭 😭 
the creativity has gone 😭


----------

